# Custom Murray Eliminator project



## bobbystillz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 4, 2020)

I dig it Bobby! 

Dig your new avatar as well! I had a t-shirt with that on the front. Please continue.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 7, 2020)

I used to be a lert. it wasn't easy.


----------



## bobbystillz (Jul 14, 2020)

Coming along...


----------



## bobbystillz (Jul 16, 2020)

My bracing finally arrived so now I can take a break from the fork and work on some other parts of the build.


----------



## bobbystillz (Aug 3, 2020)

Current events...


----------



## bobbystillz (Oct 18, 2020)

Realized it's been a while since I posted an update. Almost finished! I painted box pins but left the rest bare metal. They are light pink with a flake and a dark pink pinstripe around the border. I need to add a few more details, but I am 95% done.


----------



## bobbystillz (Oct 18, 2020)

I cut a window in the moon disc for access to the valve stem, and added a little graffiti to create a shadow box effect.


----------



## bobbystillz (Oct 18, 2020)

And here's what 95% done looks like lol!


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Oct 18, 2020)

@Superman1984  here's another flipped stem setup for you courtesy of @bobbystillz


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 18, 2020)

@bobbystillz @Captain Awesome Thank You both for Your Bike Skills & Awesome Info!


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Oct 18, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> @bobbystillz @Captain Awesome Thank You both for Your Bike Skills & Awesome Info!



@bobbystillz should be called bobbyskillz


----------



## bobbystillz (Oct 18, 2020)

Captain Awesome said:


> @bobbystillz should be called bobbyskillz



Lol! Thanks @Captain Awesome , I appreciate that.


----------

